# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en la Plana y Montesa

## perdiguera

Flora en la  Plana y Montesa.

Me parece esparto o algo parecido.



La meseta está seca húmeda de alguna lluvia reciente pero apenas tiene vegatación.



Estos pinos son de la parte de abajo del castillo.



Las enredaderas todo lo pueden.



La mezcla de especies arbustivas es grande, palmito, romero, .. pero todas ellas están en los bordes de la meseta.



Dos especies que desconozco cómo se llaman

----------

